# @ Sundown 1/14 6pm-10pm



## Trev (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking at the night shift(6-10) for this coming Thursday. 

  Temptor and/or Stinger evening..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be there, probably a short session.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking of heading over after work.


----------



## Trev (Jan 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'll be there, probably a short session.



I'll be the Ski Patrol look alike -- minus the big + on the sleeves and back, and I won't yell at your for keeping the lift safety bar up.... 

Umm, ya, look me up..  Red n Black n White.. like.. everything.. skis, red jacket, sexy black pants, grey Nordica booties..  black hat with a nifty spider(spyder ya ya I know) on it.. 

I probably won't go down the hill asking if everyone is Mondeo..   



o3jeff said:


> Thinking of heading over after work.



Come on up Jeff, that is exactly what I am doing..  6pm Ticket!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

Trev said:


> I probably won't go down the hill asking if everyone is Mondeo..


Just ask the guy that looks like the one in the picture to the left. Should be the same getup, maybe bright red pants.


----------



## Trev (Jan 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Just ask the guy that looks like the one in the picture to the left. Should be the same getup, maybe bright red pants.



Sure thing !


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 13, 2010)

working there tomorrow AM should be nice if anyone want ill post a short TR


----------



## Trev (Jan 13, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> working there tomorrow AM should be nice if anyone want ill post a short TR



Sounds good...


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 14, 2010)

3 pm thurs:the sun is out and the snow is nice, bumps on nor easter were  great and as of 2 pm the bumps on the lower part of the trail had started to get soft skiers right had the best snow, most sun and best lines 

get out there fools


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> 3 pm thurs:the sun is out and the snow is nice, bumps on nor easter were  great and as of 2 pm the bumps on the lower part of the trail had started to get soft skiers right had the best snow, most sun and best lines
> 
> get out there fools



nice.  with a similar forecast tomorrow i'm hoping to get similar conditions tomorrow.  just detuned the tips and tails on the cabrawlers.


----------



## Trev (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!  hoping they got the lights fixed up on Nor'Easter ...

Heading up for 6.



MrMagic said:


> 3 pm thurs:the sun is out and the snow is nice, bumps on nor easter were  great and as of 2 pm the bumps on the lower part of the trail had started to get soft skiers right had the best snow, most sun and best lines
> 
> get out there fools


----------

